# LHCF ladies with albums - please check in!!!



## alibi (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey ladies! I don't know if this has already been done, but I was wondering if everyone with an album can check in on this thread so we can view them in one place? I've seen a lot of beautiful albums on this forum, but I know there are more out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you check in, please indicate if you're relaxed/texturized/natural/transitioning if it's not already in your sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
***If all your info is already in your sig, just give a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or something when you check in! *

BTW, I'm transitioning, and I need to update my album!


----------



## whosthatgurl (Jun 28, 2004)

okay i guess i'll be first. go to public.fotki.com/DesireaH to see the album, password is hip80sguh . i have relaxed hair right now


----------



## spanishteardrops (Jun 28, 2004)

Good idea ayana  album PW: poof


----------



## canadiana (Jun 29, 2004)

My albums are in my signature, and my hair is relaxed...although I'm thinking about transitioning to natural


----------



## Falon (Jun 29, 2004)

It's in my signature!


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 29, 2004)

well Im just starting my true journey, but mines in my siggy...

I grew my hair quite a bit in a year(cheek to shoulders) with no real regimen, then recently stumbled to this forum and got inspired to grow it from my shoulders to bra strap. first goal armpit by the end of the year...

thats six months for at least 3 inches of hair...wish me luck!


----------



## lillian743 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm natural, I really havent updated my hair album.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today I was asked if I had a 'curl' in my hair...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 29, 2004)

My Album

edited to add: relaxed


----------



## Carefree (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural - link in my signature!


----------



## Nay (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural.  My link is in my signature.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jun 29, 2004)

Relaxed. It's in my signature, but here's the link:  http://public.fotki.com/Kitchentician/


----------



## Chaya (Jun 29, 2004)

relaxed


----------



## lillian743 (Jun 29, 2004)

Nay, I LOVE how your hair looks!!!


----------



## NaturalRox (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural - it's in my sig!


----------



## laketta (Jun 29, 2004)

check the siggy


----------



## JenniferMD (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm relaxed! http://public.fotki.com/JenniferMD/


----------



## shebababy (Jun 29, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/shebababy/

not much there
natural


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

relaxed...mostly wet pics...one braidout set of pics. Next month will be update time.


----------



## babyblue (Jun 29, 2004)

natural-check the sig


----------



## Kha (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural...link is in my signature.


----------



## Cat_Eyed_Cutie (Jun 29, 2004)

4a relaxed, currently in braids, 5 month post relaxer...my album is in my signature.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jun 29, 2004)

natural and texturized. check sig!


----------



## lsubabiedee (Jun 29, 2004)

natural...links in siggy!!


----------



## inthepink (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm transitioning - my link is in my siggy.


----------



## Nay (Jun 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lillian743 said:*
Nay, I LOVE how your hair looks!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Lillian


----------



## chicamorena (Jun 29, 2004)

It's in my signature.


----------



## jainygirl (Jun 29, 2004)

Relaxed 4a/b --  It's in my signature but here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


jainy's album  Pswd: patrick


----------



## asummertyme (Jun 29, 2004)

check in!!!


----------



## deeplyrooted (Jun 29, 2004)

There is some beautiful hair up in this place! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KhalesSta - All I can say is, dang, Dang, DANG ! ! ! I cannot wait until I have your length and (hopefully) health of hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kitchen_tician - That roller set is lookin' FIERCE ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Carefree - Beautiful, beautiful hair. I'd love to see more updates from you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nay &amp; hairlove - Always gorgeous hair as usual. Great googly moogly you two have some HAIR ! ! ! 

shebababay - What do they put in that New Orleans water to make your braid outs so flawless ?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last but not least, *lsubabiedee*/hair bud - Have you been feeding your hair steriods ! ! ! Goodness, your hair has grown ! ! ! Cute pics of you and the boyfriend on graduation day ! ! ! Those twists look simply marvelous, darling, on you ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, okay, my most up-to-date albums are in my siggy, but I also have another album, http://public.fotki.com/HelloCoils/ . Mama's been busy since the digicam cam in her life.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Jun 29, 2004)

Relaxed 4a/4b My sig has the link to my album.


----------



## stacy (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## alibi (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooh, there is some _beautiful_ hair up in herrr!!! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know there are more albums out there, so please keep checking in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for those who don't have an album yet...


----------



## dreemssold (Jun 29, 2004)

Great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Info in signature, but I just started it.  Will update next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jun 29, 2004)

texurized. my album is also in my signature...


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 29, 2004)

Texturized.  The links are in my signature.


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Jun 29, 2004)

MINE IS:

www.picturetrail.com/stephanyeshunn

pass=coco
LAST UPDATE JUNE 28/29,2004

NATURAL HAIR


----------



## TigerLily (Jun 29, 2004)

Mine album is in my sig!


----------



## Isis (Jun 29, 2004)

My album is in my signature.


----------



## Babygurl (Jun 29, 2004)

Im relaxed!!


----------



## flyjump00 (Jun 29, 2004)

You ladies have some great heads of hair!!!  So so so BEAUTIFUL!!!

I am checking in(I know I need to update).

I am a relaxed chic.  Album is in the sig.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Jun 29, 2004)

It's in my sig! Just got a touchup.


----------



## lonei (Jun 29, 2004)

What a great idea!!! Refer to my signature... (RELAXED)


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 29, 2004)

checking in...

natural...

album in my signature


----------



## Tai (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm checking in.  It's all in my signature.


----------



## BrEE (Jun 29, 2004)

relaxed

in my sig


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jun 29, 2004)

relaxed, link in sig.


----------



## skegeesmb (Jun 29, 2004)

texturized, see signature for pictures, they are old though.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Jun 29, 2004)

It's in my sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, my hair is natural..


----------



## Tonya (Jun 29, 2004)

In my siggy....
half texturizes.....relaxed ends....trying to decide what the hell I am going to do natural or textuirized...


----------



## Wolftrap (Jun 29, 2004)

My album is in my siggy. Relaxed 4A. I'm about to block my face out though. This is the second time someone has come up to me and said they saw my album on here. I don' think I'm to comfy with that.


----------



## lthomas1 (Jun 29, 2004)

See the link below!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Jun 29, 2004)

Information and album link in my signature.  

Broke my digital camera this past weekend so it may be a while before I update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try the little camera on my phone and see if it makes a decent picture.


----------



## Boadicea (Jun 29, 2004)

My hair album and journal are in my sig


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural-check the siggy


----------



## sengschick (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm posting reluctantly b/c my hair looks so different now.  I guess it's encouragement to update!

Texturized head checking in all the same. Album


----------



## bimbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

In my sig 
Not updating until end of summer


----------



## Sha76 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have one as well MY hair page


----------



## Divastate (Jun 29, 2004)

Natural- pics in sig


----------



## leejure (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's mine!  (in sig)

-lee


----------



## bettydavis (Jun 29, 2004)

natural, link is in my sig


----------



## calbear (Jun 29, 2004)

OK I think I am ready to put my album in my siggie. Here it is http://public.fotki.com/Goldenbear/hair/ pw: hair


----------



## alibi (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please keep them coming!


----------



## Falon (Jun 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jun 30, 2004)

In the signature...


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Jun 30, 2004)

it needs updating. http://www.fotki.com/alliyah4eva2003


----------



## CocoaButterflyy (Jun 30, 2004)

My hair is au naturale and the link is in my signature http://public.fotki.com/cocoabutterflyy
I finally did some updating this week and please leave comments I love to get feedback and questions lol


----------



## recherche (Jun 30, 2004)

natural, checking in


----------



## Connie (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nay said:*
Natural.  My link is in my signature. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I want hair like yours, Nay. It's beautiful!


----------



## Sade (Jun 30, 2004)

My album is in my signature


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 30, 2004)

Relaxed...


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 30, 2004)

It's in my siggy.  Will be updating soon.

Relaxed


----------



## Supergirl (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm late!  Relaxed--album link in the signature.


----------



## shandaMichelle (Jun 30, 2004)

Just started an album.. info is in my signature


----------



## mermaid (Jun 30, 2004)

I am natural since '97, but dye my hair. My usual style is double process dyed blonde, and individual braid. Lately I felt I needed a change as my world got turned upside down, so my braids are out and I dyed my hair a darker black than my natural color. The blonde and braids are too high maintenence for now.
Link is in the sig.


----------



## mermaid (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Carefree said:*
Natural - link in my signature! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I don't know if it was a coincidence, but when I clicked on your link, tons of screens started popping up and something tried to install itself on my computer, even after I exited your page!! Maybe you can check this out?? I never even got to see the pictures, never got past the password!!


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 30, 2004)

Relaxed...4a/b 
Pics in the signature


----------



## blue_flower (Jul 1, 2004)

See signature.


----------



## alibi (Jul 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:*
I'm late!  Relaxed--album link in the signature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

LOL SG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering where you were! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the overwhelming response ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've got some beautiful hair on this board! Happy growing to everyone!


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Jul 1, 2004)

this thread should remain permanently at the top of the forum like the average length of everyone here is.


----------



## greAtness333 (Jul 5, 2004)

I will be updating soon with pics of my micros.  The link is in my siggy.


----------



## Carlie (Jul 5, 2004)

This is a great idea...definitely adding this to my favs.  My link is in my sig.  I use affirm lye relaxer.  I will be touching up on the 10th...


----------



## anikalia (Jul 15, 2004)

texturized--link in sig


----------



## aqualung (Jul 15, 2004)

relaxed but not yet goal length


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 15, 2004)

Great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am colored &amp; relaxed, and my link is in my signature.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Jul 15, 2004)

napptural...link is in my sig


----------



## NapturalGlory (Jul 15, 2004)

link in sig


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jul 15, 2004)

Link in signature.


----------



## Wildflower (Jul 15, 2004)

progress pics  here 

Bantu knots pics  here


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Wildflower said:*
progress pics  here


Bantu knots pics  here 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, your hair is looking good! YOu have got that bantu knot set on lock down!!


----------



## Wildflower (Jul 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Wildflower said:*
progress pics  here


Bantu knots pics  here 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, your hair is looking good! YOu have got that bantu knot set on lock down!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I made it my progect and I got it down to a science. I just love the way my hair looks when it's wavy from those knots


----------



## MindTwister (Jul 16, 2004)

Relaxed checking in... Link to my hair album is : photos.yahoo.com/softlips_116
Last touch-up was May 15th


----------



## hOnii (Jul 16, 2004)

the link to my forki is in my sig


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Jul 16, 2004)

I just started one, but I don't know how often I'll be able to update it.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jul 16, 2004)

My link is in my signature.

It’s been awhile since I updated.


----------



## Tonya (Jul 16, 2004)

Wildflower!  I am LOVING your wash and wear....please pm with instructions....going to PM you right now!


----------



## whosthatgurl (Jul 16, 2004)

whew!!! all this gorgeous hair, i wish i had pretty hair too, i hope it'll get there soon


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine is posted in my signature below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a great thread idea


----------



## blaqbarb (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a photo album. My info is in my signature, so you guys can just go from there. I haven't updated in a while, but you can still look at what I have and I'll update when I have a chance.


----------



## offthechainliz (Jul 17, 2004)

siggy


----------



## BlackButterflyz (Jul 17, 2004)

Relaxed- 4a checking in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm at the beginning so there's nothing spectacular to look at yet (album in siggy)


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 17, 2004)

I've seen all these albums. Everyone here is so beautiful!


----------



## levette (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi,


This is levette.   My hair is slowly progressing.  I am a 4a/b relaxed hair type.   My hair album site is in my signature.


----------



## L.Mo. (Jul 17, 2004)

Here's mine, although I haven't put an update in for a while!


----------



## kandyland (Jul 17, 2004)

Album is in my signature.......Natural


----------



## Angel54 (Jul 17, 2004)

Album in my signature...Transitioning-Just beginning the journey.


----------



## hiza (Jul 18, 2004)

Album in my signature-texturized.

hiza...


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Jul 18, 2004)

oo-la-la, Hiza!


----------



## alibi (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, there are so great albums on this board! This thread turned out so well, I'm gonna have to save it to my favorites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there are any more ladies w/ albums out there, please, keep them coming!


----------



## ballet_bun (Jul 18, 2004)

I have an album again now.


----------



## Carlie (Jul 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*alliyah4eva203 said:*
this thread should remain permanently at the top of the forum like the average length of everyone here is. 

[/ QUOTE ]






 I'll have to 2nd that!


----------



## sweettrini (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Texturized - 3c/4a, just did big chop 5/7/04 to get rid of bone straight relaxed ends. This is a wonderful idea, so many beautiful heads of hair


----------



## carmella25 (Jul 18, 2004)

public.fotki.com/carmella25


----------



## Shatani (Jul 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*stephypoo said:*
MINE IS:

www.picturetrail.com/stephanyeshunn

pass=coco
LAST UPDATE JUNE 28/29,2004

NATURAL HAIR


[/ QUOTE ]girl, your puff is HOTT!!!!!


----------



## Lynxdiva (Jul 19, 2004)

I just started my Hair album.  I'm relaxed.  The link &amp; PW are in my signature.


----------



## luv04 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have an album ive been here for a little while so check it out.
ill have more updates&gt;&gt;&gt;soon show stay posted.lol


----------



## good2uuuu (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't have a whole lotta hair pics yet in my album, but you can see it at http://public.fotki.com/good2uuuu . Hope you do like what you see though!


----------



## hotshot (Jul 19, 2004)

mines in the link


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 20, 2004)

hey everyone.... i am transitioning......i updated my album on 6/26/04......


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 20, 2004)

your hair looks great


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*msportugal said:*
your hair looks great 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your hair looks beautiful in its natural state as well....I love those twist/braid outs on you.....


----------



## Shatani (Jul 20, 2004)

sherrylove, its gorgeous!!!  ive never seen such shiny hair!!


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Shatani said:*
sherrylove, its gorgeous!!!  ive never seen such shiny hair!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks,,,,,,shatani....if that's you in that avatar, your hair is gorgeous as well......for real......


----------



## Shatani (Jul 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SherryLove said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Shatani said:*
sherrylove, its gorgeous!!!  ive never seen such shiny hair!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

thanks,,,,,,shatani....if that's you in that avatar, your hair is gorgeous as well......for real...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]hey, das me alright!  thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~T~


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 20, 2004)

person with a natural hair album Checkin here.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Jul 21, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## skegeesmb (Jul 21, 2004)

hello, check out the link under my sig.


----------



## Leonora (Jul 27, 2004)

I finally started my album!  See my sig for the link.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Leonora,


You are so pretty and so is your hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your hair regimen sounds great too.


----------



## Leonora (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment.  Your hair is a phenomenon!  I'm just amazed, I've never seen hair so Long &amp; Healthy.  I'm using your photos as my inspiration.


----------



## MsKibibi (Jul 27, 2004)

http://public.fotki.com/MsKibibi/
pw: queenkibibi

Check out my sister album on my site also, she was the subject of my post "HELP:my sister is having a curl activator disaster"


----------



## alibi (Aug 9, 2004)

Bumping for more albums!


----------



## GodsPromises (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine is in my siggy.  Nothing special but take a look


----------



## Shatani (Aug 9, 2004)

oooh, i forgot all about this thread!!!  i wanna add me too!

my info is in my siggy!
~T~


----------



## CharUK (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine is in my siggy too.

I'm going to update it tomorrow, with all the products I've got so far!

x


----------



## Bklynqueen (Aug 10, 2004)

My pics are in my sig!


----------



## so1913 (Aug 10, 2004)

Check my signiture for the link


----------



## ladybug (Aug 10, 2004)

mines is in my sig...its not really a hair album more like some random pics where u can see my hair somewhat...but it works...kindasorta


----------



## alibi (Aug 24, 2004)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## ElecEngnr (Aug 24, 2004)

My album is in my sig. and I'm relaxed.


----------



## Desert Skye (Aug 24, 2004)

Link in my signature. My hair is relaxed


----------



## msincognito (Aug 24, 2004)

Check my link in my signature line.  My hair is relaxed.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Aug 24, 2004)

What B-e-a-uuuutiful heads of hair


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 25, 2004)

Mine is also listed below in my signature


----------



## NubianQueen (Aug 25, 2004)

Just starting out, but it's in my signature.


----------



## onepraying (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, I'm signing in

Album in my siggy...


----------



## mrslee (Dec 8, 2004)

Checking in!!  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm in...its in my sig


----------



## Queenie (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine is in my signature. /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## simplycee (Dec 8, 2004)

I finally have an album, link is in my sig.


----------



## msmerc (Dec 8, 2004)

I now have an album. Relaxed.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 8, 2004)

It's in my siggy (I finally get to say siggy /images/graemlins/rofl.gif)

My hair is relaxed.  I think I am 4a/b


----------



## kombov_dymond (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's mine. I'm relaxed and I think I'm 3C.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

I have an album...a couple of pics.  Will update throughout the year.

In my signature.


----------



## songbyrd517 (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm really just starting my journey, but I have quite a few pics (link and pw in the sig). I'm relaxed but not even remotely close to bone straight... this stuff is still really wavy when wet. /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## lveurslf (Dec 17, 2004)

bump.........


----------



## Tru_Mind (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm finally natural again!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2004)

My album is in my signature.  I am 4a relaxed.


----------



## luv04 (Dec 18, 2004)

heres my album i jus updated too im 10 weeks into my relaxer!yeah im strechtin it out.


----------



## lthomas1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is my album

http://public.fotki.com/ugogirl


----------



## JuJuBoo (Dec 18, 2004)

In the sig.


----------



## sillygurl18 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have one.


----------



## WaterChylde (Dec 18, 2004)

It's in my sig.


----------



## missvi (Dec 19, 2004)

Checking in, My albums is in my sig.


----------



## deborah11 (Dec 19, 2004)

it's in my signature.


----------



## Aerie17 (Dec 19, 2004)

Mine is really small; a one year before and after. Hope to add more photos when more progress is made!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Dec 19, 2004)

I am relaxed and my photo album is in my signature.  I do plan on updating soon.


----------



## alibi (Feb 7, 2005)

Bumping for newbies!


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 7, 2005)

Mine is in my signature.


----------



## so1913 (Feb 7, 2005)

my link and password is in my sig.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## candibaby (Feb 7, 2005)

http://photos.yahoo.com/candibebe77


----------



## LovelyL8E (Feb 9, 2005)

I have one in my signature.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Feb 9, 2005)

RabiaElaine checking in !!  My first album is in my sig


----------



## hunnybunny81 (Feb 9, 2005)

Album's in the sig as well!


----------



## Tai (Feb 28, 2005)

bumpedy bump bump bump


----------



## ctcks (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Fotki Update June 30, 2005!*

*Fotki Update June 30, 2005 -- more hair pictures and products*!
http://public.fotki.com/ctcks

Comments welcome.


----------



## alibi (Jun 16, 2005)

Awww shucks! Glad to see this thread is still floating around!  And as usual, we still have some pretty heads of hair up in here!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jun 16, 2005)

my album is nothing to write home about, I had the link in my profile for awhile now


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 16, 2005)

*My album is in my signature.*


----------



## vikkisecret (Jun 16, 2005)

hehe my album is in my signature too! Check it out people


----------



## angellazette (Jun 16, 2005)

Mine is in my sig as well


----------



## MsKendra (Jun 16, 2005)

http://public.fotki.com/mslakendra/

although haven't updated much lately


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 16, 2005)

In my signature...


----------



## Dolapo (Jun 16, 2005)

in my signature also...........


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 17, 2005)

I have been natural for two years and four months. Here's the link to my album: http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/

No password needed


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have been natural for 15 months and loving everyday of it. Here is my album:
http://public.fotki.com/brittanynic16/


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Jun 17, 2005)

In my siggy!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 19, 2005)

It's my first month tracking my progress but I plan to update by the 7th of each month.

My Album


----------



## Cichelle (Jun 19, 2005)

Mine is in my signature, too.


----------



## imani97 (Jun 19, 2005)

My info is in my siggy.


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm here....checking in.....It's in the sig.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ummmmmmmmm.....I really think that this thread should be pinned....*

*I'm just saying though...*


----------



## Shatani (Jun 19, 2005)

i have an album....its in my signature.


----------



## MissJ (Jun 19, 2005)

It's in my signature:  http://public.fotki.com/SShanique/ password: moonwalk


----------



## luvlonghair (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a fotki, it's in my signature also.


----------



## longhairgoal (Jun 20, 2005)

Mine is also in my signature.


----------



## yokourt (Jun 20, 2005)

I have updates !!


----------



## esoterica (Jun 20, 2005)

It's in my signature.


----------



## FloridaSunshine (Apr 25, 2006)

Newbie Checking In!!!  I have been a lurker for a little over two years and just finally decided to get serious about my hair care and health.  I love this site and have learned so much in the last two years.

In attempts become an active participate I would love if someone would show me or tell me how to start a new thread.  Thanks in Advance.

And to all the members of LHCF: each and everyone of you have been an inspiration to me.  You are the most beautiful bunch of women I have had a pleasure to get to know.  Looking forward to achieving my goals because truly it is in better in the end...


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 25, 2006)

Relaxed, 4a.  Album is in my siggy, and pw is silkytresses.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Apr 25, 2006)

My link is in my siggy. pw grow. I'm relaxed.


----------



## LipGlassHoney (Apr 25, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/LipGlassCurlyGirl No password.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Apr 25, 2006)

http://public.fotki.com/BabyImaStarr/  No Password


----------



## devin (Apr 25, 2006)

my album link is in my siggy and pw is in my profile.


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess I'm late, but I'm signing in..


----------



## lashay06 (Jul 10, 2006)

public.fotki.com/lashay06


----------

